# DIY: iPod/AUX addition to factory stereo with 6-disc CD changer



## monsieur2 (Apr 24, 2007)

I did this on my 2001 Jetta and posted it in the MKIV forums, but it could also be done on other vehicles (Beetle, A4, etc) if you can get a hold of the wiring diagram of your Head Unit. Mine actually had a sticker on top of it that explains all of the wires.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5863653


----------

